# basking bulbs keep blowing



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

i bought a load of 100w spot lamps from ebay a few weeks ago, and in three weeks i've been through three bulbs. is it just because they're cheap and crappy? i have the lamp hooked up to a habistat dimmer, the light fitting is relatively new, and both plugs are 3amp fuses. anyone know anything?

thanks : victory:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Could just be the quality, I used to buy packs of 3 from Wickes etc..., but now I spend a little more and get good name brands such as Philips or Osram, they do last longer on average and seem to have a more concentrated beam.


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

Graham said:


> Could just be the quality, I used to buy packs of 3 from Wickes etc..., but now I spend a little more and get good name brands such as Philips or Osram, they do last longer on average and seem to have a more concentrated beam.


 
yeah, these were ten for a tenner, but i think they're a false economy really. i've had them before where the actual metal screw thread has seperated from the glass, i've had to get pliers in there to unscrew it. ah well, i'll use these up and invest in some decent ones!


----------



## jennys (Dec 31, 2009)

I use Tesco's spotlight bulbs, cheap but the quality is fine.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Buy these and thank me in a year or so


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I've found the cheaper bulbs simply don't last.

B&Q do 100W bulbs, 2 in a box for under £2, I've found these to be fine.


----------

